# Biscuits, dowels, spline, or hidden tongue/groove



## patricksievert (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm building a media console, and would like to effectively do a butt joint, with the top overlaying the sides.

I've got a few ways in mind to do it. 

The first would be biscuits or dowels. I've never done dowels, before, and honestly getting them perfectly lined up makes me nervous. On the other hand, biscuits don't have the best reputation in the world.

The next option would be to put blind mortises in each piece, and glue them up with a spline. It would be like this, but without the spline going all the way to the ends.










The final option I was considering would be a hidden tongue/groove, where I wouldn't bring the tongue/groove all the way to the end of the piece.

Thoughts? Each one has their pluses and minuses, so I'm open to opinions.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

While plenty don't think biscuits serve a purpose, I think they serve their function well. A good biscuit joiner can give you perfect alignment and I've never had a biscuited joint come loose. I think that would be my choice here. I agree dowels would be hard to line up consistently the entire length.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

my choice would be whichever is easiest for you...

I dont have a biscuit jointer. I dont have a dowel locator. I do have a dado stack so tongue and groove it is, for me.

If I had a biscuit jointer, I might be inclined to use that.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have a b jointer I'd say go with it, a long spline seems like more work and I never used dowels enough to get good aligning them. The B jointer does most of the work for you. If anyone says biscuits are only for aligning faces they never glued them in. 

I put biscuits in the oven for 15 mins at warm it shrinks them even more. Paint the holes and biscuits with glue and they swell up in the holes. I've even used Gorilla glue on joints exposed to the weather.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Personally, I would use a full-length blind spline. A much stronger joint than biscuits, IMO


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

How about a half-rabbet?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is a much stronger more complicated joint needed? A edge to face grain joint is pretty darn strong to begin with, add in whatever cross bracing is needed and you've created more than enough strength for an entertainment center. 

I think sometimes we forget that he worlds strongest joint, board, took, glue or any other thing we're talking about just isn't what's needed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The spline is a fine joint. You could go one up on it by mitering the corners and including the spline.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

If you have a router table and are feeling adventurous, you might try a sliding dove tail joint, it would sure be strong.


----------



## patricksievert (Oct 15, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Is a much stronger more complicated joint needed? A edge to face grain joint is pretty darn strong to begin with, add in whatever cross bracing is needed and you've created more than enough strength for an entertainment center.
> 
> I think sometimes we forget that he worlds strongest joint, board, took, glue or any other thing we're talking about just isn't what's needed.


It will be end grain to face grain.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

patricksievert said:


> It will be end grain to face grain.



In that case, I would DEFINITELY spline it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If its end grain to face them I would use either biscuits or a spline. Either one I would be happy with.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

A common joint for your application is the dadoed rabbet joint.
http://www.onlinedesignteacher.com/furniture_design/joints/rebate and dado joint large.html


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> A common joint for your application is the dadoed rabbet joint.
> http://www.onlinedesignteacher.com/furniture_design/joints/rebate and dado joint large.html


Yep, I second that, but it depends on what tools the OP has to work with, if you are going to cut a dado for a spline you might was well use this method.
If you don't want to or can't cut dados them biscuits or dowels, with a jig, will get the job done.
And that is the joy of woodworking, there is always more than one way to skin a cat.:icon_smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you using a face frame for the front, or no.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is an option. Rout a stopped dado in the underside of the cabinet top. That way the dado joint won't show from the front, and you can have whatever overhang you desire on each side and/or the front/rear. Your choice. 

I do these with the router table and stop blocks.

Note: The drawing is for one of my projects but depicts the dadoes described above.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## patricksievert (Oct 15, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Are you using a face frame for the front, or no.


No face frame. I didn't want to do the rabbeted dado for aesthetic reasons. I want it to look like a butt joint from the front.


----------



## chrishop (Jan 24, 2015)

Can i ask a quick novice question? Followed most of the thread here, but please, what is a biscuit?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They're little pieces of pressed board that are used like this. You typically use a biscuit joiner to cut the slots


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The tool looks like this.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Unless the spline is fairly thick you should probably run the grain the short way. kind of tricky making them but it would be stronger. I'd say biscuits too and poop on those that don't like them. 

Years ago we all used to nay say dowels too. Any of the Kreg lovers want to join in? If so I'm running for popcorn. 

Al


----------

